# Garage Door opener cable/chain binding



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure what you are describing??? The carriage is the part that connects to the door. I have some really old openers but that part has never been an issue. The chain should be tightened so there is maybe 1/2-3/4" slack in the chain. It should not droop below the rail.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The carraige sides along the rail. If the chain is properly tensioned it should ride about 1/2" above the rail. Did you check to see if the rail is properly attached to the motor head. If it's raised on one side or not tight to the head, it might explain the sproket stripping.
Another issue is the track. If it's bowed, then the two sprokets(front and rear) won't be on the same plane. Also check the front sproket for proper attachment. If the track is twisted, it will affect the sproket alignment.
Ron


----------



## afollower (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I'm sorry... I was speaking about the *trolly* and said _carriage_. There is an inner trolly and an outer trolly that connect as one when not in manual. The cable connects to the inner trolly and then around the idler pulley. Then they have the cable going along the rail and *between or through the inner and outer trolley* to the sprocket and then back to the inner trolley on the other side to tighten the slack out of the chain. I have always worked with belt or screw drives and not a chain drive, which is a little different. I have the chain tightened to 1/2 inch up from the bottom of the rail.

I found the manual for this Sears unit on the web and it appears that the cable/chain *should not go between the inner and outer trolley* but along the outside of the trolley and down the rail, yet this is how my friends GDO is assembled--going through the trolley. Everytime the cable to chain connection gets to the trolley it hangs up or disengages it to manual. Am I correct in assuming that the cable/chain should run on the outside of the trolley (opposite side of where it connects to the inner trolley) and along the rail??

If I lived closer to my friend I would take a picture for you. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## afollower (Jan 27, 2009)

Well DIY-ers that was the problem! Whoever installed the opener ran the cable/chain through the trolley when it should have been outside the trolley. My friend said that they never had a problem with it as far as they could remember and that is just plain remarkable to me. I re-ran the cable/chain and it works like new--or better than new!!! Thanks for the help.


----------

